# That SOB Has Gone Off the Deep End



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep I've Gone Loony!!! But This time I've taken Mrs SOB with me!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I mentioned I wanted to try to smoke some cookies and this is what we 
came up with!






Smoker is holding steady at 255* the bread will be on the bottom rack with the cookies on the top 3 racks...straight on the racks...
be back L8ter
SOB


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

This one should be different...LOL


----------



## rhankinsjr (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't wait to see how this turns out.

Either way, it should make for a good story!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool!!!! Can't wait to see them finished and hear how they taste!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know people with Traegers do cookies so it should work for you too....


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 21, 2009)

I've seen bread before, but no cookies.  Can't wait to see them and hear your thoughts.

Good luck!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow - that should be very interesting - let us know how they turn out


----------



## got14u (Dec 21, 2009)

You have definitely lost it...lol...but I really want to know how they come out !


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yepper you are clean off your rocker this time. I just don't know about smoked chocolate chip cookies. Now thats gonna be a strange flavor combonation for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2009)

Tick-Tock, Tick-Tock, Tick Tock......................

Well SOB, what's the verdict ???


BC


Hmmmm, why do I always feel like I'm breaking a rule, when I comment on one of your posts?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Well at 30 minutes into the smoke( by the way its Oak wood) I opened the smoker and found that the cookies on the top rack that were in more indirect heat were melting and oozing through the grates!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was hoping that my grates were tight enough to support the dough...mistake #1
I thought that a cookie sheet might block too much smoke from reaching them...mistake #2. Mrs SOB said the sugar cookies were really much better than the choc o chip ,But that they you could taste the smoke in 
both cookies. some pics...






As you can see in the last pic the dough oozed through through the grates and fell on the cookies below...No big deal.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




They took about 45 mins to an hour @ 225*-250* 
Back later with finished pics
SOB


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 21, 2009)

What no pics of the smoke ring?? Good idea but next time turn the heat up on em for more of a stove like result with a twist of smoke flavor.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep I now know what you mean Pigcicles. I was trying to keep the temps low to ensure that they stayed moist,like the pumpkinbread. That ,by the way, is doing just fine I am expecting some smokey moist bread in a few more mins! 
BRB 
SOB


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok all is done and the smoker is resting peacefully... now on to more pics,and results.
The sugar cookies


Stacks of both




Mrs SOB said they were good , just not her thing. She likes oven baked ones better.
The Little SOB's Liked them alot, "the best cookies ever".


I feel they were good but I would need to perfect the process.
I think next I might try a pie
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Pumpkin bread is also done


Smells incredible!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pat Pat Pat! 
It should be as moist inside as the first batch I did. It took almost 3hrs with all the door opening to check the cookies.

Thanks for watching
SOB-QTV


----------



## miamirick (Dec 22, 2009)

looks tasty, 

but what else you been smokin?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2009)

Those look good - how much smoke in them do you taste in them?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2009)

Glad I'm not alone-----cracked me up !

BC


----------



## blue (Dec 22, 2009)

I would still be interested in trying something like that...good idea!


----------

